# Freetime Book List



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I've seen where I can see all of the books that are available on Freetime (on the Fire) and I've even seen the list on Amazon of the individual books, but does anyone know if there is a list somewhere where I can sort them out for reading level?  My daughter is at the very top of the reading available on the Freetime app and would like to figure out which books are available without having to go one by one down the list?

Thanks!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I've never seen anything on amazon sortable by grade/reading level - which is a shame.

There probably isn't going to much for her to read, I know that there wasn't when I was checking for my daughter (unless they have added since that first day) and she isn't reading at the top of the group yet.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I emailed customer service and got a really nice (quick) response.  They are going to forward it on...

He said there was no list or way to sort.

The only books I've seen that she's interested in is Ivy & Bean?


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

That sounds like about all I found too - guess they haven't added anything to it since they announced it. 

Hopefully the grade level thing goes over well, but given the odd things I have found at amazon with ages I don't think they will go for it - they seem to like to try to "bend" the ages to make lists seem longer.


----------

